# How to check the available space on the Kindle Touch?



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On previous models the available space on the Kindle appears at the top left of the screen when you open the main menu. This doesn't happen on the Kindle Touch and I can't see anywhere else that it appears.

Apart from connecting it via USB and checking it like any other drive, how can I check the available space? Is there any way to do it directly on the Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda,

From the home page top menu bar:
Menu > Settings > Menu > Device Info

Space Available is the last line shown.


Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Archimedes discovered many years ago how to find the space occupied by an object.

First, fill your bath with water.... 

(Yep, another bid for a place on Ann's list!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Don't make Linda throw her shiny new Touch at you, Morf!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Don't make Linda throw her shiny new Touch at you, Morf!
> 
> Betsy


not unless it's in a waterproof case....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I won't be throwing my Kindle anywhere near him, but I might find some other suitably heavy, but disposable object. Have you noticed how cheeky he's getting lately? 



Thanks, Betsy. I felt sure I'd seen it somewhere when I first had the Kindle but I was going round in circles trying to find it again. I knew someone here would be able to tell me!


----------

